
Drone Video Shows Police Using Water Cannon on Dakota Access Pipeline Protesters - rezist808
https://www.inverse.com/article/24114-drone-video-standing-rock-water-cannon
======
jwtadvice
To give this context:

Blasting people with water cannons has exactly one purpose - get protestors to
disburse. It isn't a tactic to control an unruly crowd into a more orderly
one. The water being blasted is at high enough pressures to bruise and it is
extremely cold. This is the middle of winter _in Dakota_ \- and protestors are
also being sprayed during the night.

Many other police tactics and injuries are being reported.

~~~
tacamo
He called the fire hose a water cannon!

~~~
tacamo
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYXGTCs8wZY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYXGTCs8wZY)

Poor Innocent baby kitten destroyed with fierce water Cannon!

~~~
erikpukinskis
Is it below freezing in that video? If so I would call report them for animal
abuse.

